
Ask HN: Easy introduction to Bayesian Statistics? - anon4ever
Looking for an easy and quick introduction to Bayesian statistics.<p>It needs to be brief and very easy to understand. Kruschke&#x27;s book is just far too big, as is Gelman&#x27;s.<p>Also any similarly brief and easy-to-understand resources on Bayesian Optimization would be very helpful as well.
======
WhitneyLand
What other subject has a problem so simple, that an elementary school student
could easily understand it?

Yet, the problem received 10,000 wrong answers, many from PhDs, even some
mathematicians, including one who refused to believe the answer even after
seeing proofs.

To be able to teach counterintuitive concepts is an impressive skill. Wish I
had a recommendation but let us know if you find one.

So does any other problem meet the above criteria?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_problem)

